# Kleines rechnerApplet zum Testen



## Tenori (3. Jan 2010)

Guten Tag,
bin gerade am Java lernen, und wollte zum ausprobieren einen kleinern Rechner per Applet schreiben, mit den Grundoperationen +,-,*,/.
Hab es auf nen Webserver hochgeladen, um es zu Testen(weil bisschen PHP dabei ist), hab das ganze mit Hilfe eines Formulars gemacht.
Wenn ich das Formular jedoch abschicke, dann ruft die Datei rechnerApplet.php sich selbst auf, mit einer gesetzten $_POST-Array-Variable, und dann soll er das Applet anzeigen.
Er lädt sich soweit auch neu, jedoch wird dann auf der Seite garnichts angezeigt, und nicht das Applet.
Browser ist Firefox, und in den Einstellungen, unter Inhalt, habe ich ein Häkchen bei "Java aktivieren",also sollte er Applets auch eigentlich zulassen oder?
Soweit so gut, hier mal der Code:

```
//Datei: rechnerApplet.java
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class rechnerApplet extends Applet
{
	private double operandEins;
	private double operandZwei;
	private String operation;
	private double ergebnis;
	
	public void init()
	{
		operandEins = Double.parseDouble(getParameter("operandEins"));
		operandZwei = Double.parseDouble(getParameter("operandZwei"));
		operation = getParameter("operation");
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		if(!(operation.equals("+") || operation.equals("-") ||operation.equals("*") || operation.equals("/")))
		{
			g.drawString("Unzulässige Operation!",100,100);
		}
		else if(operation.equals("+"))
		{
			ergebnis = operandEins + operandZwei;
			g.drawString(operandEins + " + " + operandZwei + " = " + ergebnis,100,100);
		}
		else if(operation.equals("-"))
		{
			ergebnis = operandEins - operandZwei;
			g.drawString(operandEins + " - " + operandZwei + " = " + ergebnis,100,100);
		}
		else if(operation.equals("*"))
		{
			ergebnis = operandEins * operandZwei;
			g.drawString(operandEins + " * " + operandZwei + " = " + ergebnis,100,100);
		}
		else if(operation.equals("/"))
		{
			ergebnis = operandEins / operandZwei;
			g.drawString(operandEins + " / " + operandZwei + " = " + ergebnis,100,100);
		}
	}
}
```
Und hier die php-Datei:

```
//Datei: rechnerApplet.php

<?
	if(isset($_POST['submit']))
	{
		echo"
			<APLLET code=rechnerApplet.class
					width=1000
					height=200>
				<PARAM name=\"operandEins\" value=\"".$_POST['operandEins']."\">
				<PARAM name=\"operandZwei\" value=\"".$_POST['operandZwei']."\">
				<PARAM name=\"operation\" value=\"".$_POST['operation']."\">
			</APPLET>
			";
	}
	else
	{
		echo"
			<HTML>
				<HEAD><TITLE>Mein kleiner Applet-Rechner</TILE></HEAD>
				<BODY>
					<form action=\"rechnerApplet.php\" method=\"post\">
						<table>
							<tr>
								<td><input name=\"operandEins\" type=\"text\" value=\"Operand1\"></td>
								<td><input name=\"operation\" type=\"text\" value=\"Operation(+,-,/,*)\"></td>
								<td><input name=\"operandZwei\" type =\"text\" value=\"Operand2\"></td>
								<td><input name=\"submit\" type=\"submit\" value=\"Berechne!\"></td>
							</tr>
						</table>
					</form>
				</BODY>
			</HTML>";
	}
?>
```

Hier der Link zu der hochgeladenen Datei: http://tenori.awardspace.us/rechnerApplet.php
Finde irgendwie gerade keinen Fehler..

Danke schonmal,

Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jan 2010)

Ohne mir alles an und durchgelesne zu haben:


```
echo"
			<APLLET code=
```


----------



## Tenori (3. Jan 2010)

Oh gott, wie peinlich. Sorry, kann geclosed werden, jetzt gehts
Danke,

Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Jan 2010)

Du kannst das Thema selbst als "erledigt" markieren.
Den Button findest du neben dem Antworten-Button (oben + unten)


----------

